# Networking >  Network command

## md_shadab

Kindy provide me all network troubleshooting command. such as "ping" etc.

----------


## pattani_ccna

> Kindy provide me all network troubleshooting command. such as "ping" etc.


command is below..

ping 10.1.1.1 -t may be ur gateway or server IP ) 

tracert 10.1.1.1 ( may b yahoo.com or any site or server or gatway IP ) 

ping www . yahoo . com -t ( its also gives u same reply )

----------


## dinesh_boora

> Kindy provide me all network troubleshooting command. such as "ping" etc.



ntdsutil -it is a powerful command line tool which is introduced in windows 2003

netsh - it is a command which is used on DHCP.

printspooler - which is used on print server

arp - it is used for the ip adress in the network

----------


## Sandking

NET VIEW - displays a list of resources being shared on a computer. When used without options, it displays a list of computers in the current domain or netowrk.

----------

